# Buck shed off in last 5 days



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

This buck was a full rack 10 pt in my woods behind the house a week ago








A couple of days later he showed up as a half rack.









Yesterday he was at the door fully shed.
click on each photo to enlarge


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Of course he shows no fear once his antlers are gone 

Cool pics, looks like you have quite the backyard


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

There are not as many deer as there were a couple years ago, I have watched this guy for about 3 years now from a fawn. That's one of the reasons I quit hunting back in there. I did take some nice bucks back about 15 years ago back in deep in the woods. This is in the city and you can bow hunt it but not gun. But the problem now is most of these guys are like pets they come to the door and eat the bird seed. A couple of weeks ago before he shed he was up on that deck that you see in the picture. There are a couple more that run the same circuit he does. One is a bigger 10 and one is a smaller 8. We also have a flock of about 50 Turkey that come into the yard and tear up things.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you that was really neat... I to have found myself becoming softer and softer over the years... on my home tonight from work at midnight I watched about 20 deer in a field near my house pawing for corn and thought how cold they must be. It literally brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Yea I know what you mean, makes you want to bring them in and warm em up over the fire, with some potatoes and a veggie.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

FAB said:


> Yea I know what you mean, makes you want to bring them in and warm em up over the fire, with some potatoes and a veggie.


hahaha I second that


----------

